# Corona R-675 Multilength Frame



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

Does anyone here use the Corona R-675 Multilength Frame?

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Corona_R_675_Multilength_Frame_p/r675.htm

Does this cage have a threaded end to accept a standard threaded extension pole?
The wing nuts on the side makes it seem it uses a tapered extension pole. 

If so threaded, can anybody tell me what the wing nuts are used for if there is threads for an extension pole.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like it just sandwiches on to any extension pole. Doesn't have to be tapered. It looks like it does not have a threaded opening.

If ya want a recommendation I would skip on that one due to the handle not being ergonomic when you use it without a pole, and the way it expands is not the best.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have one kind of like that made by Big Bear. I hate that cage with a passion. Wing nuts constantly coming loose, price wise it was very close to other 18" cages. The Purdy one I think stinks, we have 3 of them and all 3 locking clips are worn out so the pad hits the floor.

Currently we are using the Wooster 18" cage, so far it's ok, it does the job.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't know that one. But the wooster with wing nuts I had years ago was a pain. Price seems high too. I have yet to have a problem with the wooster hulk and it will hold any size sleeve

http://www.amazon.com/Wooster-Brush-BR047-18-Sherlock-Adjustable/dp/B00002N8ZV


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Looks like it just sandwiches on to any extension pole. Doesn't have to be tapered. It looks like it does not have a threaded opening.
> 
> If ya want a recommendation I would skip on that one due to the handle not being ergonomic when you use it without a pole, and the way it expands is not the best.


Thank you again Sir for your input. 
Yes, I thought it could be a wedge style Based on the picture that does not show detail in that area. 
I a waiting on an email from The Paint Store, but thought I would ask the community if they have used it. 

I liked it for its all metal design. The Wooster Wide Boy/Hulk seems cheaply made to me due to its partly plastic design. 
I have not had good luck with plastic tools in the past. 

Corona's design seemed very simple and basic on this model. I like simple and basic


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> We have one kind of like that made by Big Bear. I hate that cage with a passion. Wing nuts constantly coming loose, price wise it was very close to other 18" cages. The Purdy one I think stinks, we have 3 of them and all 3 locking clips are worn out so the pad hits the floor.
> 
> Currently we are using the Wooster 18" cage, so far it's ok, it does the job.


Thank you Sir for taking the time to reply. 
Never heard of Big Bear, but I can see the point about the wing nuts. 
I do have a Wooster Wide Boy Hulk, but it like Purdy's have the plastic yoke and locking tabs which I see causing a problem in the future as I have never had luck with plastic tools. 

I guess I don't have a problem doing a wing nut check every once in a while, also too I might be able modify it maybe using a nylock or a cap nut too keep the wing not from backing off when working.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

PRC said:


> Don't know that one. But the wooster with wing nuts I had years ago was a pain. Price seems high too. I have yet to have a problem with the wooster hulk and it will hold any size sleeve
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wooster-Brush-BR047-18-Sherlock-Adjustable/dp/B00002N8ZV


Yes, I have the Wooster Hulk now. 
I just see it being a problem in the future with its partial plastic design/locking tabs. I see one of those breaking off. I have not had good luck with plastic tools in the past.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> Thank you Sir for taking the time to reply.
> Never heard of Big Bear, but I can see the point about the wing nuts.
> I do have a Wooster Wide Boy Hulk, but it like Purdy's have the plastic yoke and locking tabs which I see causing a problem in the future as I have never had luck with plastic tools.
> 
> I guess I don't have a problem doing a wing nut check every once in a while, also too I might be able modify it maybe using a nylock or a cap nut too keep the wing not from backing off when working.


I threw our Purdy 18" cages in the trash. One the locking arm wore out and wouldn't lock, the other one would lock but then all of a sudden release it's self.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I threw our Purdy 18" cages in the trash. One the locking arm wore out and wouldn't lock, the other one would lock but then all of a sudden release it's self.


Yes, I can see that happening with plastic stuffs. And you better have another on hand if that happens on the job, otherwise that is a trip to the supplier. 

I have always had issues with convenience products/tools or gadgets on tools. Most of the time it's not worth it. 
Atleast with metal, if a thread wears out, you can drill it out and put a through bolt in it and should last close to forever. 

Not getting into the Purdy/Wooster argument, but if that can happen on a Purdy it can happen on a Wooster also. 

On my Wide Boy Hulk, my tabs are very stiff, I see those or one breaking off and making it impossible to open or close especially after sitting in the cold truck for a while.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

You can adjust the tension on those tabs.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

PRC said:


> You can adjust the tension on those tabs.


How might this be done? By opening up the plastic cover?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> How might this be done? By opening up the plastic cover?


There is a couple plastic bolts you can adjust to loosen it or tighten it, It being the lock down clips/levers. I have 6 of these cages kicking around, use these as my back ups.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> There is a couple plastic bolts you can adjust to loosen it or tighten it, It being the lock down clips/levers. I have 6 of these cages kicking around, use these as my back ups.


^^Yup. On the opposite side from the red levers. They are black.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> There is a couple plastic bolts you can adjust to loosen it or tighten it, It being the lock down clips/levers. I have 6 of these cages kicking around, use these as my back ups.


Okay, thank you for your advise. 
My equipment is on the job I am doing in which I decided to take Tue-Fri off for the holiday, returning to the job Saturday. I will look for those then.

Again, thank you for advise and have a great Thanksgiving...


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

PRC said:


> ^^Yup. On the opposite side from the red levers. They are black.


Thank you for adding to what cdPainting had said, gives me a better idea what to look for. 
My equipment is on the job I am doing in which I decided to take Tue-Fri off for the holiday, returning to the job Saturday. I will look for those then.

You too have a great Thanksgiving...


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Starting again on Saturday?? Why not take 2 more days off. 

You have a happy thanksgiving too.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

PRC said:


> Starting again on Saturday?? Why not take 2 more days off.
> 
> You have a happy thanksgiving too.


Yea, I did not really want to take that many days off, but the job was in the Garfield Park neighborhood of Chicago, very bad area of the west side. Daily shootings. And the HO felt white guys should not be in the neighborhood following the Ferguson ordeal. 

Personally, I just wanted to get the job done and get out. Just got some drywall patching to sand and a room to paint and a final coat on the basement walls and done to take Sunday off for my Thanksgiving meal and starting a job in Park Forrest Illinois, total repaint with a ton of patchwork (foreclosure). 
HO is the same person who had a ton of rentals and is a real estate investor/flipper that keeps me real busy. 

Then got to go back into Garfield Park after Dec 17 and start apartment 2 in that building.


----------

